# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > New York City Travel Forum >  >  NYC from a Heli

## Peter NJ

Very cool.Play around with the controls




http://www.airpano.ru/files/Manhatta...A/start_e.html

----------


## amyb

Whee!!!!

----------


## RickyG

Unreal, I can't figger out how they can do that....here is my shot from the 73rd floor of the "Freedom Tower" during construction...

----------


## amyb

I don't know how you did that. Good heavens- I am experiencing vertigo just having looked at your shot!

----------


## GramChop

Amazing, Dude!  Wow.  I'm with Amy...vertigo...whoa!

----------


## Petri

Here's how they do it:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rRpi9wNDkpE
or
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DMzyvKzyL58#!

The last one is pretty informative, the first just shows that they can do it with real heli as well.

There are also underwater 360 panoramas on their site, perhaps they use subs as well :)  Amazing work!

----------

